# Coding for exam under anesthesia



## dsg862 (Jun 19, 2008)

Need some help here!  We have a patient that is going to be put out for rectal exam and incision and drainage of rectal abscess, which would normally be done in an office.  My office manager who used to work in OBGYN said there is a specific code to use when CPT's are going to be done this way.


----------

